# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Best (and safest!) place in central Africa?

## Africa

I just came back from Morocco (which was amazing!) but now I am getting the itch to go back to that continent.  The only question is where?!?!  I would like to check out parts of the continent that don't have as much arab influence, and possibly see some wildlife. 


Is there somewhere you went that I MUST go to?  Also, is it safe?

----------


## mikehussy

Best places of central Africa:
1. Djenne, Mali
2. Loango National park, Gabon
3. Goree Island, Senegal
4. Bandiagara, Dogon country, Mali
5. Ganvie, Benin





Cheap flights to Cape Town

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

Timbuktu, Bandiagara, Djenne in Mali, Loango National Park in Gabon, Goree Island (Ile de Goree) in Senegal, Ganvie in Benin, Coastal Forts in Ghana, Sine-Saloum Delta in Senegal, Mount Cameroon in Cameroon,  Agadez in Niger and so many other are best places to visit in central Africa.

----------


## yasvi

Africa is a huge, diverse continent with limitless opportunities for travelers. To make it easier to plan a great vacation, you'll find Africa's highlights in the sections below. Discover the best safari destinations, festivals, historic sites, family-friendly destinations and much more.
the Central African Republic are well known internationally, the authorities don’t like them to be broadcasted to the world. Photographs that seem damaging to the image of Central African Republic - such as street urchins or people with any kid of handicap or deformities are not permitted.  The situation is more relaxed outside of the capital, where people are generally open to having their picture taken, but it is always advisable to ask first.

----------


## elish_peter

There's a few countries in Africa considered safer than others, that have a stable government and economy, don't have alot of problems with civil unrest, guerrilla or terrorist activities and have good tourist facilities. Those would be Botswana, Namibia and The Gambia. Like anywhere they all have their share of crime, mostly theft issues, not generally violent crime. Visitors exercising some common sense should have no problems.

----------


## GFI

I’d like to recommend visiting Tanzania in Africa which is quite safe and good for safari where you have vast range of wild life safaris especially in Zanzibar Island which is also cheap and reasonable.

----------


## davidsmith36

Africa is a gigantic, various landmass with boundless open doors for voyagers. To make it less demanding to arrange an extraordinary get-away, you'll discover Africa's highlights in the segments underneath. Find the best safari goals, celebrations, notable locales, family-accommodating goals and a great deal more. 

the Central African Republic are notable universally, the powers don't care for them to be communicated to the world. Photos that appear to be harming to the picture of Central African Republic -, for example, road urchins or individuals with any child of impede or distortions are not allowed. The circumstance is more casual outside of the capital, where individuals are for the most part open to having their photo taken, yet it is constantly fitting to ask first.

----------


## steffidsouza46

Les Chutes de Boali (Boali Waterfalls) Melanie's Beauty (Bangui) The Big Mosque (Bangui) K-Cinq (Km-5 Intersection) (Bangui) Musee de Boganda (Boganda Museum) (Bangui) Place de la Republique (Bangui) Marche Central (Central Market) (Bangui) Bamingui-Bangoran National Park.

----------

